

Firefox to go with native UI on Android - tbassetto
http://mozillalinks.org/2011/10/firefox-to-go-with-native-ui-on-android/

======
revorad
The original announcement -
[http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.dev.platforms.mobile/...](http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.dev.platforms.mobile/browse_thread/thread/ff8d89bfa28383bb?pli=1)

